# Friday, 9/26 Cocktail/Book Swap/Voter Registration



## lfin (Oct 8, 2007)

On Friday, September 26th, from 6-8pm, bring a friend to register to vote

"Cocktails, Voter Registration and Book Swap, with Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert" 

sponsored by VoteFromAbroad.org : Home

This is your opportunity to register to vote with U.S. Embassy-certified voting registration experts using VoteFromAbroad.org : Home. No registration or ballot question is too difficult for them! 

"Democrats Love Books" will hold a Book Swap (bring a book, get a book) during the event, so come prepared! 
And thanks to Comedy Central, in partnership with Democrats Abroad and St. Stephen's Cultural Center, the transmissions from America's sharpest political saturists, Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert, recorded during the Democratic and Republican Conventions, will be projected in this beautiful cultural center. 

Great election gear to buy from Americans in Italy for Obama.

Should be alot of fun --- the more, the merrier!



Cocktail, Voter Registration and Book Swap

Friday, Sept. 26

6 PM - 8 PM

Via Aventina #7

(Circo Maxima --A line)


Please RSVP to [email protected]rg

Maximum number, 120


----------

